# few bites on the creek



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Me and my son tried a little spot in milton, and here are the results. They all went back, we were fishing for fun. We were using crickets.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

look like littal man had fun and thats all that counts


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds and looks like a great time:bowdown looks like a couple'a nice uns there:clap


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

That bridge is awesome. Is that a public spot by chance?


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

The smile on your sons face says it all.:clap

There is nothing like passing on the fishing tradition!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats on getting your boy on some fish!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Very Nice!!



Where in Milton is that?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Really Cool Report. Great Pics too.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that the old Arcadia Mill site?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool report man. Looks like a good ol time.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

> *De Anza Jig (5/28/2008)*Is that the old Arcadia Mill site?


Thats it, it also looks like a good place to cool off on a hot day.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the boy had fun Jason. Good job :clap


----------

